# What causes this to happen



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley was born with extra toes on both of his back legs. Their like due claws but their only attached by skin there is no bone in them. I've grown up with dogs all my life and I've never seen this before. He was also the only pup in the litter that had them. Why does this happen, is it common in other breeds. Marley is not even close to full blooded his mom was half APBT, so is it form another breed he's mixed with? Does any one else have a dog with freak toes?

Here's a few pics


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Kg I think all dogs have those lmaoooo or no?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> Kg I think all dogs have those lmaoooo or no?


On their back legs? He's the only dog I ever had that looked like that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OK I always thought he was a freak, none of my other dogs had due claws in back.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Crazy, the Bauceron's standard calls for all dogs to have back leg dew claws as well. Maybe you got some Bauceron in the mix way back =)


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea all dogs have that 5th nail some or just higher up than others correct?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dew claws in the rear of the APBT are not normal. Now you might get it showing up once in a blue moon if the dogs are true APBT's but it would be considered a birth defect. Now many other breeds have rear dew claws and this is normal for them. Like great Pyrenees have rear dew claws and that is part of the breed. So the fact that your boy is mixed explains that some where in his family tree he had a breed that had rear dew claws.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a lab shepard mix that had those rapture toes. lol! he ended up getting his removed tho because it snagged on something and tore. I came home from school to find out my dog was at the vets. =/
BUT, he lived about 5 years with them and a good 5 more without them.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Dew claws in the rear of the APBT are not normal. Now you might get it showing up once in a blue moon if the dogs are true APBT's but it would be considered a birth defect. Now many other breeds have rear dew claws and this is normal for them. Like great Pyrenees have rear dew claws and that is part of the breed. So the fact that your boy is mixed explains that some where in his family tree he had a breed that had rear dew claws.


interesting, Lola has the dew claws.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that would freak me out if I saw him rip one. He's 9 almost 10 and has never had a problem so I never got them taken off. His mom was Pit x Sharpei, and the dad was a Queensland x Rott mix are any of those usually born with back due claws?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your Lola probably has dew claws on the front feet right? We are talking about on the back feet, that is normal for a purebred APBT. Does Lola have them on her rear feet?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> interesting, Lola has the dew claws.


I think all dogs have front due claws does Lola have due claws in back also.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol i must have got all kinds of confused.. yea she doesn't have them in the back.

i thought we was talking front feet the whole time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> lol i must have got all kinds of confused.. yea she doesn't have them in the back.
> 
> i thought we was talking front feet the whole time.


Yea Marley's a bit of a freak his front feet look normal here's the front feet


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

my sis has a pit/boxer mix that has those on her back feet as well.And she just had puppies hammer: I know) and some of them have 2 extra toes on their back feet.Altogether they have 6 toes on their feet instead of 4.They look really freaky and deformed.I'll have to see if I can get pics to show you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> my sis has a pit/boxer mix that has those on her back feet as well.And she just had puppies hammer: I know) and some of them have 2 extra toes on their back feet.Altogether they have 6 toes on their feet instead of 4.They look really freaky and deformed.I'll have to see if I can get pics to show you.


Wow that's kinda wierd.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rotty's have the back dew claw


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> rotty's have the back dew claw


That must be where he gets it from, all his litter mates were the black and tan rott colors, he was the only tan and white one. I love my little freak dog he's one in a million.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

usually pple have them removed as a puppy. they tend to get caught on stuff and rip open.
but you said you havent had any problems and personally i wouldnt want to put a 10 yr old dog under anesthesia unless it was an emergency.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> usually pple have them removed as a puppy. they tend to get caught on stuff and rip open.
> but you said you havent had any problems and personally i wouldnt want to put a 10 yr old dog under anesthesia unless it was an emergency.


Yea I always wondered why they docked his tail and not the claws. He's too old for a removal it would break my heart if something happened to him.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, as a groomer I really wish more people would get them removed. some back dew claws are connected like the front, but ones like marley has where it's like detached and just skin connecting, i hate those. they make me so nervous because they are sooo easy to injure. i've never done it before but i've seen them cut before and it looks a little gnarley. 

we have a yellow lab that has double dew claws in the back. her second dew claw comes out of her other dew claw, she looks like a weird alien. they're soooo dangerous i wish they'd get them removed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Yeah, as a groomer I really wish more people would get them removed. some back dew claws are connected like the front, but ones like marley has where it's like detached and just skin connecting, i hate those. they make me so nervous because they are sooo easy to injure. i've never done it before but i've seen them cut before and it looks a little gnarley.
> 
> we have a yellow lab that has double dew claws in the back. her second dew claw comes out of her other dew claw, she looks like a weird alien. they're soooo dangerous i wish they'd get them removed.


I feel you they can be dangerous. I just don't think at Marley's age he should go under unless it's to save his life. He is almost 10 and hasn't torn them so he'll probly be fine.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OH my bad kg I thought u meant in the front also..I didn't know about the back.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> OH my bad kg I thought u meant in the front also..I didn't know about the back.


Yea Marley's a freak. We love him all the same though.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

my dads pit mix has just one in the back he is special


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Marley was born with extra toes on both of his back legs. Their like due claws but their only attached by skin there is no bone in them. I've grown up with dogs all my life and I've never seen this before. He was also the only pup in the litter that had them. Why does this happen, is it common in other breeds. Marley is not even close to full blooded his mom was half APBT, so is it form another breed he's mixed with? Does any one else have a dog with freak toes?
> 
> Here's a few pics


your dog is most likely a pitXstbenard(on a farm dudes pit tagged his StBenard) or pitXGrtPyrnese(stock dogs in Montanna and wasn't being watched for the drop of the male,lol, yall know how these bulldogs are) Seen both crosses both had due claws like those and dogs pretty similar to what you have. Most ladies workin in the SPCA would argue Shep/boxer mix.. LOL I would at most give in to the Shep but not the boxer, hell na' thats "pit"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley's mom was a apbt x sharpei and his dad was rott x queensland here's a pic of his sister from the same litter, she looks just like their daddy.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my grandmas lab/heeler mix has them.. they look like rams horns.. lol.. i'm guessing you got part lab


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> my grandmas lab/heeler mix has them.. they look like rams horns.. lol.. i'm guessing you got part lab


I heard it was common from rotts so I think that's where he gets it from.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 7 pure gamebred APBTs. Only 2, a mother and son have rear dew claws. They both adhere to APBT standards.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

my cao mix has them no worries it doesnt effect them at all


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoooooooo whoooooooooo


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Bruno has two dew claws in the back on each foot. But thats called for. He's a great pyr.


----------

